# Woot!! Check out the Feb 03 HCI issue!!



## deeznutz (Aug 19, 2002)

It took them 5 months before they featured my car, but it was worth it. Even has a pull out poster of it.

http://www.eframes.com/default.asp?guestalbum=35320.999


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

must be nice


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Dennis of Garage SPL... how cool is that? I stop by your shop every once-in-a-while!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Damn it took them 5 months to feature this!?!?!?! Congrats on the feature man--whats next with the GTR??


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

You da man D!
I was really happy for you when I found out that you were featured. The NW has been getting more play in recent months. I hope it just keeps getting bigger.

The pics and article are really cool. I might buy 2 so I have both posters 


Oh, I still want a ride in your car!


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 19, 2002)

samo said:


> *Dennis of Garage SPL... how cool is that? I stop by your shop every once-in-a-while! *


Have we met?


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 19, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *You da man D!
> I was really happy for you when I found out that you were featured. The NW has been getting more play in recent months. I hope it just keeps getting bigger.
> 
> The pics and article are really cool. I might buy 2 so I have both posters
> ...


Thanks Sean!
I bought 2 copies  

Not sure how much longer I would be "in the scene".
Kinda hard when I'm in NY and the car is Seattle.
Also, I have some other "priorities" that comes first instead of the Skyline. We'll see though.......

Best of luck in '03 for you.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

deeznutz said:


> *Have we met?  *


I'm pretty sure we haven't. I've talked to Alex a few times, though. I just know you by your car - which is gorgeous, by the way  .


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 19, 2002)

samo said:


> *I'm pretty sure we haven't. I've talked to Alex a few times, though. I just know you by your car - which is gorgeous, by the way  . *


Oh, ok  
If you do see my car around, make sure you drop by and say Hi.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Is SPL going to be showing your car for you this summer?
So, how is NYC treating you?
I hear you about the "priorities"...I'm thinking about taking '04 off.


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 19, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *Is SPL going to be showing your car for you this summer?
> So, how is NYC treating you?
> I hear you about the "priorities"...I'm thinking about taking '04 off. *


Nah, the car is going to sit in the garage until I decide what to do with it.


----------

